
The surprising thing Google learned about its employees - walterclifford
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-sheet/wp/2017/12/20/the-surprising-thing-google-learned-about-its-employees-and-what-it-means-for-todays-students/
======
zeristor
Is this secondary analysis report available?

What are these products that the communicators think up?

Is it back tothe basement for the Morlocks then?

